# Which games to sell?



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 3, 2010)

So maybe this is a really pointless question to ask, but I'm not decided on this matter, so I may as well ask other Pokémon gamers. =)

I'm thinking about selling a few of my advanced generation Pokémon games, but I'm not really sure which ones. Emerald and my copy of FireRed are for sure staying. I have Sapphire, Ruby, LeafGreen, and another copy of FireRed. I intend to keep either Sapphire or Ruby; at first I thought I should keep Sapphire since that's the game I got and completed first, but when I look back at it, there's only a handful of Pokémon on it that I would want to keep and I'm off to a much better start on Ruby. The extra copy of FireRed I'll probably sell, but I'm not sure whether or not to sell LeafGreen as well. Is it worth keeping it in case I want to start over and play through Kanto again, or should I get some money for it and just restart FireRed if I ever want to do that?

I guess that's the central question here. At what point should I stop holding onto games in case I want to restart them, and start selling them so I can get different games?

Haha sorry if this is kind of a silly question...


----------



## spaekle (May 3, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, how are you planning to sell these? 

Ruby/Sapphire and FireRed/LeafGreen are each about the same games. If you really want to make money, I'd just go for selling the one of each that you think you'll miss the least. That is, unless you want both games around for whatever reason (trading, etc). Would you mind restarting your good FireRed game if you really wanted to? That's another thing to consider.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 3, 2010)

I was thinking eBay. Of course I looked up a few of the games on there and there's a million of people selling the same games, so maybe I wouldn't have that much luck. I've never sold anything on eBay before.

The trading isn't too big of an issue; the only Pokémon that I need from LeafGreen is Magmar (which actually is kind of inconvenient as I have to go through the entire game to get it, and I have about three badges... unless I get XD: Gale of Darkness) and I'll probably keep Ruby so I'll still be able to get Latios. 

How much do you think I could get for these? If I'm not really going to make a lot, maybe I'll just keep them.


----------



## spaekle (May 3, 2010)

If you're selling more than one, maybe it'd be a good idea to bundle them up? 

For FireRed version alone I'm seeing anywhere from $1.75 to like $16.50 (for an auction that ends in an hour). You might be able to get a little spending money, at least, out of multiple games. I wouldn't expect a _whole_ lot, but at least on eBay you can get _something_. If you were selling them at GameStop  you'd get like 25 cents apiece for them.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 3, 2010)

That sounds like a good idea. Probably would save time too.

Hmm, okay. It's something; I hardly ever play any of them but Emerald and sometimes FireRed, so I might as well see what I can get for them. Thanks! =)


----------



## ultraviolet (May 3, 2010)

If you sell one of the versions (say sapphire but not ruby), make sure you trade over the version exclusives to another game that you'll keep. Speaking from experience you'll probably be really annoyed to find that now you can't get a lotad or something because you sold sapphire.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the warning; I'll be sure to do that. =)


----------



## Erif (May 3, 2010)

lol, can't you just migrate Pokemon to your fourth gen games and start over on those? You should sell sell two of the thee R/B remakes, as well as Sapphire and/or Ruby. I don't think you'll get that much for 'em, though.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 3, 2010)

I don't have any of the fourth generation games; Emerald's the newest mainstream game that I have. But I think I've decided, anyhow; I'll probably sell the extra FR and Ruby (after I get the Latios and the Deepseatooth that I need). I'm debating about whether or not to sell LeafGreen as well; it will probably depend on how many non-Pokémon games I'm selling as well.

Is the only way to obtain Magmar (other than from Gale of Darkness) in LeafGreen on one of the Sevii Islands? It'd be a little annoying to have to go all the way through the game if I'm going to sell it.


----------



## Erif (May 4, 2010)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> I don't have any of the fourth generation games; Emerald's the newest mainstream game that I have.


D: Why not?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 4, 2010)

Erif said:


> D: Why not?


*shrug* I guess I'm not as excited the games as I used to be, and I haven't had much time to play video games lately anyway, so for now I'm content with Emerald. =) I may end up getting SoulSilver though, and Black and White are sounding pretty cool.


----------

